

Startup Co-working In Mountain View Looking For More - charlesju

Hi!<p>I am one of the founders of PlayMesh and we're trying to start a startup co-working space in Mountain View. We know how hard it is to do a startup, we're working 100+ hours a week on our own. We feel that it is in the benefit of all startup entrepreneurs to be in the company of other startup entrepreneurs. That is why we opened up this startup coworking so that startups could have a cheap office space to work and concentrate on changing the world!<p>Here are the specs:
- $250/month for each seat, completely furnished (or you can bring in your own furniture)
- 5 rooms, bullpen, 2 bathrooms (whole rooms can be rented too)
- ALL utilities and amenities included in the price
- No contracts, month to month payment
- Conference Room (just sign up)
- Direct TV (got to play hard too)
- Internet
- Gas, water and electricity<p>You can see the video tour of our space here: http://www.vimeo.com/3082764<p>E-mail me at charlesju[at]playmesh[dot]com if you're interested.
======
charlesju
catch23 you should e-mail me! My family owns this office space and I want to
combine forces for what you are thinking about — I just need this place to
break even on mortgage, it will be significantly cheaper than renting a space
elsewhere.

------
catch23
Check out hackerdojo.pbwiki.com. We're trying to do something similar.

------
NonEUCitizen
not in downtown :-(

but near ranch 99 :-)

